# Size of Arizona Black Hole Spider (Kukulcania arizonica)



## NoahThomas43 (May 19, 2014)

Kind of want to clear this up, many users of arachnoboards have answered this question already, but just wanted to be reassured. Was wondering what's the average "final" size of an adult female Arizona Black Hole Spider (Kukulcania arizonica)?I know this particular species of spider keep molting even after maturation. I have one that is no bigger than an inch and is quite chunky... Here are some pics just to give a better idea!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 25, 2014)

Don't know much about this species  Never kept them. But your particular specimen is nice looking! Must be a fun pet


----------



## NoahThomas43 (May 25, 2014)

Yeah, they truly are fun to keep! Thanks Marc!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (May 25, 2014)

I like how Kukulcania arizonica look so beefy compared to the rest of the genus! 

This is probably no help because I've never kept arizonica but I'm currently keeping some Kukulcania sp. that I found here in Norcal, they are difficult to find and only found six, the largest I've had was just over an inch DSL. 

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NoahThomas43 (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, they are hard to find. I caught this one in San Diego, California, but obviously there are more distributed in Arizona and in New Mexico. So, I just look out for holes in the ground with web radiating from the entrance. The holes are often hard to find since these spiders can squeeze through such tight spaces and I would approximate that the holes are no bigger than a quarter in diameter.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 31, 2014)

Legspan can exceed 2.5", body length generally gets to an inch.  I've seen very large arizonica in tucson.

 the species you find in norcal in coastal areas is Kukulcania geophila, which is smaller than the other K's.  It can also be found in socal, but rare down here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NoahThomas43 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jun 21, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Legspan can exceed 2.5", body length generally gets to an inch.  I've seen very large arizonica in tucson.
> 
> the species you find in norcal in coastal areas is Kukulcania geophila, which is smaller than the other K's.  It can also be found in socal, but rare down here.


The mystery spiders that I collected are actually not geophila. I have seen geophila before and they are pretty small and a lot more brown in comparison, and no I'm not mistaking younger spiders as a different sp. (though compared to Kukulcania arizonica the sp. California is a lot more brown). 

I now actually have some Kukulcania arizonica that I personally collected during a trip to Vegas, and did a comparison photo with the sp. California. Here's the photo (Kukulcania arizonica on the left) both just over an inch DLS

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 22, 2014)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> The mystery spiders that I collected are actually not geophila. I have seen geophila before and they are pretty small and a lot more brown in comparison, and no I'm not mistaking younger spiders as a different sp. (though compared to Kukulcania arizonica the sp. California is a lot more brown).
> 
> I now actually have some Kukulcania arizonica that I personally collected during a trip to Vegas, and did a comparison photo with the sp. California. Here's the photo (Kukulcania arizonica on the left) both just over an inch DLS
> 
> -JohnD.


Yep another case of "Nonameitis"..   I wouldnt be surprised if there were dozens of undescribed kuks here..  diversity in the scrub is intense!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

